# all test high but low TSH



## k mum 29 (Nov 14, 2011)

new to board and thyroid problems. opinions on test results will be much appreciated. always tired and aggitated and brain fog.

TSH 0.01 (0.5-5.0)
Free T4 30 (11.0-21.0)
Free T3 9.3 (3.1-6.0)
TPO ab 147.5 (<34)
Tg ab 389.2 (<115)


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

From the looks of it, you are hyperthyroid. Your TPO ab and Tg ab may also indicate other issues, but I'll let others comment on those labs.

Are you being treated? What kind of doctor are you seeing?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

k mum 29 said:


> new to board and thyroid problems. opinions on test results will be much appreciated. always tired and aggitated and brain fog.
> 
> TSH 0.01 (0.5-5.0)
> Free T4 30 (11.0-21.0)
> ...


Very hyper according to those numbers and with high TgAb and TPO Ab, one should be concerned about cancer.

I strongly recommend RAIU (radioactive uptake) scan. You need to see what your rate of uptake is anyway. The scan will also show any suspicious areas.

This test would be good.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

Are you on anti-thyroid meds and beta-blocker?

I am posting this just in case; you need to know the symptoms....

Thyroid Storm
http://www.clivir.com/lessons/show/thyroid-storm-symptoms-causes-and-treatment.html
http://emedicine.medscape.com/article/850924-clinical#a0217

Welcome to the board!


----------



## k mum 29 (Nov 14, 2011)

thanks for reply im not having any treatment just seeing my gp and she just wants to watch and wait should i get a second opinion??? get blood test repeat friday


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

You should have a radioactive uptake scan to see if there are any nodules in your thyroid and to get an idea of how it's truly performing.

It would nice to see further testing for Graves' disease--ie a TSI test in that follow up blood work. It would give a better picture of what is going on.

Most GP's do not handle hyperthyroid patients--endocrinologists are used more commonly. You may want to consider scheduling an appointment with one--sometimes it can be difficult to get in to see one.


----------

